# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مصاحبه مجازی دانشگاه امام صادق

## MOZHGANI

سلام دوستان..من دانشگاه امام صادق ثبت نام کردم الان به دوستم زنگ زدن که باید بری تو سایت و به شش سوال ما پاسخ بدی و از خودت فیلم بگیری واسمون بفرستی..اما به من زنگ نزدن🤕
الان ک میریم تو سایت اصلا پردیس خواهران بالا نمیاد..همش ارور میده..کسی هست که مصاحبه رو انجام داده باشه؟؟؟

----------

